# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  Δοκιμαστικό link με Atzo (και όχι μόνο)

## Mercedon

Ιδού οι μετρήσεις της πρώτης δοκιμης με atzo (όχι και πολύ ευοίωνες):

----------


## atzo

μήπως φταίει ότι έχω το 4x enabled στο dlink???
Οι διακοπές αυτές τι σημαίνουν?

----------


## Mercedon

Για τις διακοπές μόνο υποθέσεις μπορώ να κάνω δεδομένου ότι πρέπει να σε βλέπω κάπου ανάμεσα στα μοναδικά ψηλά κτήρια του Χολαργού. Μιλάμε για μεγάλη ατυχία  ::  
Από την άλλη το ίδιο είχα και με την υπηρεσία WIZ στο αεροδρόμιο. Εκεί ο "μάστορας είπε ότι έκανα συνεχώς associate και "ξε-associate" στο ΑΡ του (Intel).Μετά όμως έφτιαξε.Θα ξαναδοκιμάσω  :: 
Αν κάποιος/α γνωρίζει κάτι πάνω στο θέμα και θέλει να το μοιραστεί κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη  ::

----------


## dti

Με τί κάρτα και κεραία έγινε το scan με το netstumbler;
Ο atzo τί κεραία είχε;
Mε -20 σήμα το link πρέπει να παίξει καλά. 
Ομως δεν χρειάζεται σε καμιά περίπτωση να είναι ενεργοποιημένο το 4Χ στο dlink.

----------


## Mercedon

Χρησιμοποίησα μία LMC 352 (50mW), 10m Aircom+, Maxrad Yagi 15dbi.
Για αντιπαραβολή παραθέτω τις μετρήσεις από το scan προς τον Γιάνκο.
Σημ.: Δεν έχω μέτρηση θορύβου με το netstumbler, δείχνει πάντα 100 ή 90 νομίζω (αναμενόμενο με την CISCO)!
Ίσως δοκιμάσω και με κάποιο άλλο (λ.χ. boingo)

----------


## dti

Καλά το είχα φανταστεί.
Με δεδομένο οτι υπήρχε αρκετή ισχύς και καλή ευαισθησία από τη δική σου πλευρά, κατάφερες να πάρεις IP από το ap του atzo;
Ping δοκιμάσατε; Κι αν ναι με τί χρόνους και μέγεθος πακέτων;

Από το utility της cisco κάποια ένδειξη σε dbm;

----------


## atzo

ip πήρε και το ping είναι πολύ καλό (2ms). Ο mercredon πλέον έχει internet στην ταράτσα του!! Τώρα δοκιμάζουμε και ταχύτητα!

H κεραία μου είναι μια SD 17 dbi (όχι και ότι καλύτερο για AP αλλά αυτό είχαμε, αυτό βάλαμε!)

----------


## Mercedon

Οι μετρήσεις της δοκιμής #2:
Να οργανωθώ καλύτερα και να το επαναλάβουμε σύντομα!

----------

